# Crappie go to lure after ice out?



## Rick Acker

The Crappie is one fish I haven't figured out yet? Seems like I'm always week late after the big bite. Just curious what everybody's favorite "go to set up" for ice out shallow fish? I've used bobber & a small tube jig tipped w/minnow & w/out...Beatle spins, grubs, etc

I've never really found a solid combination that works...Any thoughts? THANKS


----------



## Plainsman

I have never targeted crappies. However, there was an old fellow who was a photographer for the Jamestown Sun that was always after crappies. He would check the bay by our house. He was looking for 62 degrees and the spawn I guess. Also, early in the spring he would use the same method. He used a clear bobber with a four to six foot leader of four pound test with a fly on the end like you would use for trout. I watched him take about 20 crappies one evening while I caught two walleye. That was 20 years ago and I have always been going to try it, but never have.


----------



## drjongy

I always just use a small colored jig with a crappie tube for bait...no minnows or anything else. Fish under a small slip-bobber.


----------



## bobert08

Chippawa charlie!!! Smallest size!! I love black, worked everywhere so far!! TRY THEM


----------



## bigtee

Crappie fishing with a minnow is no doubt the easiest way to go. As far as using jigs and lures, it more so depends on water clarity and time of day. White lures work well in muddier waters while green / black and chartreuse lures/jigs work better in clearer waters. This is a good read that goes into a little more detail SPAM PORTION DELETED: Plainsman

My go to all around lure is a green/black with a red jig head, works pretty well for me both during day and at night. I've even caught bass on them by accident. If you don't want to mess with jigs or lures and just want to leave your bait down there til you're in crappie territory, then just use a minnow. Minnows are the more fail proof option in comparison to jigs and lures. Plus you don't have to worry about the color of a minnow.


----------

